# तकनीकी मंच > कंप्यूटर (संगणक) >  मित्रों, अब मुफ़्त में मोबाइल बैलेंस प्राप्त करें ।

## mahaanindia

मित्रों, अब मुफ़्त में मोबाइल बैलेंस प्राप्त करें । 
इसके लिये आपको एक साइट पर रजिस्टर करना होगा ।  मैने साइट का नाम txt फ़ाइल में लिखा है । जो साथ में है ।  इस साइट पर आपको अपना नाम , email id , मोबाइल नं. लिख कर रजिस्टर करना होगा । email id के लिये आप 
सर्च मे temp mail लिख कर कोई भी फ़ाल्तू id दे सकते है । मै खुद 10minutmail वाली id देता हूँ । बस मोबाइल नं. सही होना चाहिए क्योकि पासवर्ड sms से आयेगा । रजिस्टर करने के बाद आप इस साइट से अपने मित्रों फ़्री मे sms भेज सकते है ओर उसका आपको पैसा मिलेगा । है ना मजेदार । तो जल्दि से रजिस्टर करके रिचार्ज कमाना शुरु कर दे । 
अगर यह पोस्ट काम की लगे तो रेपो अवश्य दें । ओर कोई परेशानी हो तो रिप्लाई करें या मैसेज करें । 
इस साइट की सबसे बढिया बात यह है कि आप अपने कमाये हुए बेलेंस को अपने किसी दुसरे नं. पर या अपने दोस्त को गिफ़्ट भी कर सकते है ।
अब आप इस साइट पर जाइये । अगर ये साइट काम ना करे तो अन्य तीन साइटों के नाम अगले पेज पर है । वैसे ये साइट १ बजे बाद सही काम करती है । सुबह सर्वर बिजी होता है । और युजर नेम ,पासवर्ड डालकर Txt फ़ाइल मे से 50 नं. कॉपी करके पेस्ट कर दें । इससे आपका इतने नं. लिखने का टाइम बच जायेगा । अब कोई अच्छा सा 140 शब्दों का sms भेज दें । ( मै तो कुछ भी छोटा सा sms भेज देता हूँ ) और सिर्फ़ 1 sms करने पर आपको एक रुपया मिल जायेगा । इस तरह आप आठवें दिन 10 रु. का रिचार्ज कर सकते है । इस सब मे मुश्किल से 5 मिनट लगेंगे । आप सिर्फ़ 1 sms (50 नं. पर एक साथ ) करके एक रुपया कमायें और आठवें दिन अपने मोबाइल में 10 रु. का रिचार्ज करें । अगर कोई समस्या हो तो थ्रीड पर रिप्लाई करें। पर यह सच है के वास्तव मे रिचार्ज होता है । आप अपने पुराने नं. जो अभी उपयोग में नही है उन पर भी sms कर सकते है ।

                          भाईयों ये देखो मेरे दुसरे अकाउंट का रिचार्ज मैने तो 50 रु. बना लिये आप कब बना रहे हो ?? एक और अकाउंट की कमाई देखियें । मैने तो 5 अकाउंट बना डाले है आपने कितने बनायें ??    5 X 30 = 150 बहुत है । 
मैने तो इस साइट से इस महिने 160 रु. का रिचार्ज करवा लिया है ।
 तो अपना अनुभव रिप्लाई करें -

----------


## The Hero

नये सदस्य होकर भी हिँदी मे लिखने के लिए आपको मेरी ओर से सेल्यूट |

----------


## love.15

भाई क्यों लोगो को बेबकुब  बना रहे हो

----------


## mahaanindia

नहि भाई । यह सच है मै खुद इस साइट से 10 रु. का बेलेंस दो बार प्राप्त कर चुका हू । इस साइट पर रजिस्टर करने पर आपको 2 रु. का बेलेंस मिलेगा। आपको मोबाइल रिचार्ज करने के लिये कम से कम 10 रु. का बेलेंस होना चाहिए । आपके द्वारा किये गये हर sms पर आपको 0.02 पैसे मिलेंगे । आप एक दिन मे अधिकतम 50 sms भेज सकते है । यानि आपको एक दिन मे एक रुपया मिलेगा । इस तरह आप आठवें दिन १० रु. का रिचार्ज कर सकते है । अब आप सभी सोच रहे होंगे कि कब 50 sms भेजे और कब एक रुपया मिले । पर दोस्तों आप अपने 50 दोस्त या रिस्तेदारों के नं. किसी Txt फ़ाइल मे एक साथ लिख कर सेव कर लें । कुछ इस तरह - 98582XXXXX,955555XXXXX,98754XXXXX, हर नं. कोमा (,) से अलग किजिये। अब मै आपको ऎसा तरीका बताऊँगा के सिर्फ़ 1 sms करने पर आपको एक रुपया मिल जायेगा । इससे आप आठवें दिन अपने मोबाइल में 10 रु. का रिचार्ज कर सकते है । अब कोई चीज मुफ़्त पाने के लिये थोडी मेहनत तो करनी पडेगी ।

----------


## mahaanindia

क्या कोई बतायेगा कि फ़ोरम पर बाहरी साइट का नाम लिख सकते है ? क्योकि इस पोस्ट मे अलग-अलग साइटों के नाम देने हैं जिससे हम जल्दि और आसानी से बैलेंस बढा सकते हैं ?

----------


## mahaanindia

अरे भाई कोई रिप्लाई तो दो । सच मे ये कोई झूठ नही है - बस थोडा धैर्य और दिमाग लगाना है । तो जिसने रजिस्टर किया हो वो रिप्लाई दो । फ़िर मै आगे की प्रक्रिया बताता हूँ ।

----------


## PRAVIN74

दोस्त राजिस्टर कर लिया अब आगे की प्रकिया का इंतजार है

----------


## PRAVIN74

दोस्त राजिस्टर कर लिया अब आगे की प्रकिया का इंतजार

----------


## mahaanindia

> दोस्त राजिस्टर कर लिया अब आगे की प्रकिया का इंतजार


मित्र आपको आगे की प्रक्रिया दे दी है । रिप्लाई के लिये धन्यवाद । थ्रीड पर यह जानकारी कुछ और रिप्लाई आने के बाद दूंगा ।

----------


## mahaanindia

दोस्तो ये उनके लिये जिन्हे लगता है मैने उन्हे बेबकुब बनाया ।

----------


## mahaanindia

दोस्तो चित्र अपलोड नही हुए इसलिए लिंक कर रहा हूँ देख लें ।

----------


## mahaanindia

भाई किसी ने रजिस्टर किया हो तो रिप्लाई करों या फ़िर किसी को यह जानकारी काम की नही लगी । यार सिर्फ़ दो मिनट नेट पर देकर आठ्वें दिन दस रू. का रिचार्ज मुफ़्त मिलता है तो बुरा नही है । महिने के ३० रू. और हो सकता है अनगिनत ??? कैसे आगे बताउंगा ।

----------


## mahaanindia

दोस्तो किसी ने रजिस्टर किया हो वो अपने विचार तो बताओ ? PRAVIN भाई कहां हो ??

----------


## RANAJI1982

> नहि भाई । यह सच है मै खुद इस साइट से 10 रु. का बेलेंस दो बार प्राप्त कर चुका हू । इस साइट पर रजिस्टर करने पर आपको 2 रु. का बेलेंस मिलेगा। आपको मोबाइल रिचार्ज करने के लिये कम से कम 10 रु. का बेलेंस होना चाहिए । आपके द्वारा किये गये हर sms पर आपको 0.02 पैसे मिलेंगे । आप एक दिन मे अधिकतम 50 sms भेज सकते है । यानि आपको एक दिन मे एक रुपया मिलेगा । इस तरह आप आठवें दिन १० रु. का रिचार्ज कर सकते है । अब आप सभी सोच रहे होंगे कि कब 50 sms भेजे और कब एक रुपया मिले । पर दोस्तों आप अपने 50 दोस्त या रिस्तेदारों के नं. किसी Txt फ़ाइल मे एक साथ लिख कर सेव कर लें । कुछ इस तरह - 98582XXXXX,955555XXXXX,98754XXXXX, हर नं. कोमा (,) से अलग किजिये। अब मै आपको ऎसा तरीका बताऊँगा के सिर्फ़ 1 sms करने पर आपको एक रुपया मिल जायेगा । इससे आप आठवें दिन अपने मोबाइल में 10 रु. का रिचार्ज कर सकते है । अब कोई चीज मुफ़्त पाने के लिये थोडी मेहनत तो करनी पडेगी ।



यार आपका जवाब कहाँ है...........central 41

----------


## jai 123

> क्या कोई बतायेगा कि फ़ोरम पर बाहरी साइट का नाम लिख सकते है ? क्योकि इस पोस्ट मे अलग-अलग साइटों के नाम देने हैं जिससे हम जल्दि और आसानी से बैलेंस बढा सकते हैं ?


फोरम के नियम 



बहुत ही अच्छी जानकारी है बस आपके पास टाइम होना चाहिए SMS भेजने के लिए

----------


## INDIAN_ROSE22

मुझे भी बताओ क्या करना है ?

----------


## mahaanindia

अब आप इस साइट पर जाइये ।   - लिंक कर रहा हूँ 
और युजर नेम ,पासवर्ड डालकर Txt फ़ाइल मे से 50 नं. कॉपी करके पेस्ट कर दें ।  इससे आपका इतने नं. लिखने का टाइम बच जायेगा । अब कोई अच्छा सा 140 शब्दों  का sms भेज दें । ( मै तो कुछ भी छोटा सा sms भेज देता हूँ ) और सिर्फ़ 1  sms करने पर आपको एक रुपया मिल जायेगा । इस तरह आप आठवें दिन 10 रु. का  रिचार्ज कर सकते है । इस सब मे मुश्किल से 5 मिनट लगेंगे ।  आप  सिर्फ़ 1  sms (50 नं. पर एक साथ ) करके एक रुपया कमायें और आठवें दिन अपने मोबाइल  में 10 रु. का रिचार्ज करें । अगर कोई समस्या हो तो थ्रीड पर रिप्लाई करें।  पर यह सच है के वास्तव मे रिचार्ज होता है । आप अपने पुराने नं. जो अभी  उपयोग में नही है उन पर भी sms कर सकते है ।

----------


## mahaanindia

.......................  ..................................................  ........  .......................

दोस्तो , मैने तो इस साइट से इस महिने 160 रु. का रिचार्ज करवा लिया ??? ये तो मेरे एक अकाउंट की कमाई है मैने तो अकाउंट बना रखे है सबका रिचार्ज मेरे मोबाइल पर करता हूँ ? अब दुकान से रिचार्ज नही कराना पडता । देख लो -

.......................  ..................................................  ........  .......................

----------


## Good Boy

यार txt फाइल में नं० डालकर क्या यमराजखाने में पेस्ट करूं?

----------


## mahaanindia

यार मैने साफ़ लिखा है । txt फाइल में से 50 नं. कॉपी करके इस साइट पर पेस्ट कर दें । और युजर नेम ,पासवर्ड मे अपना युजर नेम और पासवर्ड डाल देना । और मैसेज मे १४० शब्दों का मैसेज टाइप कर देना और सेंड पर क्लिक करना । मैसेज 50 नं. पर एक साथ चला जायेगा ।   पेज में उपर के लिंक मे जो txt फाइल जुडी है उसे पढों उसमें 50 नं. पर एक साथ मैसेज भेजने वाली साइट के नाम है ।

----------


## vijay prjapati

हाँ, यह सही मैने भी अपना नाम रजिस्टर किया pahle मुझे 2 रुपया और 1 रुपया ईमेल आईडी सत्यापन के miley और हर msg के 2 पैसे milte hai 50 msg के 1 रुपया है

----------


## rajsun

हा दोस्तों ,ये सही है / मैंने भी  रजिस्टर कर लिया है /
धन्यवाद महान भाई जी ,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,+++++++++++++++++++++

----------


## dishadey

एक से ज्यादा sms कैसे भेजे जाते है समझ नहीं आया

----------


## Lookmaan

*   यर मैने भी जोयन केर लिय है
अभी दो रूपे मिले हेन्
यकीन तो टब होगा जब दस रूपे रिचार्ज मिल जायेन्गा

*

----------


## vijay prjapati

http://oppssms.appspot.com/       disha ji is address par no copy karke past karna padega

----------


## vijay prjapati

> एक से ज्यादा sms कैसे भेजे जाते है समझ नहीं आया


http://oppssms.appspot.com/     disha ji yaha par sare no copy karke past karna hai

----------


## mahaanindia

> http://oppssms.appspot.com/     disha ji yaha par sare no copy karke past karna hai





> एक से ज्यादा sms कैसे भेजे जाते है समझ नहीं आया


धन्यवाद विजय प्रजापति जी ! वैसे विजय जी कृपया हिन्दी मे लिखने का प्रयास करें वर्ना हो सकता है आप बैन हो जाए ? rajsun भाई आपने रिचार्ज प्राप्त किया या नही । कृपया किसी को ऐसी किसी अन्य साइट के बारे मे पता हो जो इतनी आसानी से सच मे रिचार्ज उपलब्ध करवाती हो तो यहाँ अवश्य बतायें । 
एक से ज्यादा मैसेज के लिये -
इस साइट (यहाँ क्लिक करें ।) पर आपको ----
User Name: अपना नाम
Password: अपना पासवर्ड
Phone: (comma Sep)  फ़ाइल मे से ५० नं. कॉपी करके पेस्ट करें । यदि ५० ना हो तो जितने ज्यादा उप्लब्ध हो उतने पेस्ट करे या (,) लगाकर लिखें । उतने मैसेज ज्यादा करने पडेंगे । 
Textarea: में अपना मैसेज लिखे १४० शब्द तक ।
मैसेज सेंड करने पर आपको अपना बैलेंस दिख जायेगा । आपको रोज ५० नं. पर एक मैसेज भेज कर इसे १० रु. तक पहुचाना है । central 14 फ़िर तो रिचार्ज ।  central 14

----------


## mahaanindia

य़ार आज साइट मे कोई प्रोब्लम है । लोग-इन नही हो रहा ?

----------


## mahaanindia

य़ार थोरा सब्र करो, आठ्वें दिन रिचार्ज पक्का है । तुम्हारें अकाउंट बैलेंस को १० रु तक पहुचा दो बस ।

----------


## vijay prjapati

> धन्यवाद विजय प्रजापति जी ! वैसे विजय जी कृपया हिन्दी मे लिखने का प्रयास करें वर्ना हो सकता है आप बैन हो जाए ? rajsun भाई आपने रिचार्ज प्राप्त किया या नही । कृपया किसी को ऐसी किसी अन्य साइट के बारे मे पता हो जो इतनी आसानी से सच मे रिचार्ज उपलब्ध करवाती हो तो यहाँ अवश्य बतायें । 
> एक से ज्यादा मैसेज के लिये -
> इस साइट (यहाँ क्लिक करें ।) पर आपको ----
> User Name: अपना नाम
> Password: अपना पासवर्ड
> Phone: (comma Sep)  फ़ाइल मे से ५० नं. कॉपी करके पेस्ट करें । यदि ५० ना हो तो जितने ज्यादा उप्लब्ध हो उतने पेस्ट करे या (,) लगाकर लिखें । उतने मैसेज ज्यादा करने पडेंगे । 
> Textarea: में अपना मैसेज लिखे १४० शब्द तक ।
> मैसेज सेंड करने पर आपको अपना बैलेंस दिख जायेगा । आपको रोज ५० नं. पर एक मैसेज भेज कर इसे १० रु. तक पहुचाना है । central 14 फ़िर तो रिचार्ज ।  central 14


अंग्रेजी के लिये मैं माफी चाहता हूँ मैं मोबाइल का इस्तेमाल कर रहा हूँ

----------


## mahaanindia

> अंग्रेजी के लिये मैं माफी चाहता हूँ मैं मोबाइल का इस्तेमाल कर रहा हूँ


ठीक है तो कोई बात नही विजय भाई । पर कोशिश जरुर करें । और दोस्तों आप अपने पुराने नं. जो आप काम में नही लेते हो उन्हे भी इस साइट पर रजिस्टर करवा दें और १० दिन में दस रुं से ज्यादा का रिचार्ज अपने नं. पर प्राप्त करें । मेरे खुद के इस साइट पर १५ अकाउंट है । तो जल्दी रजिस्टर करवाओ ।

----------


## mahaanindia

मित्रो, मेरी 100 रु. की रिचार्ज और हो गया किसी अन्य को रिचार्ज मिला हो तो कृपया यहाँ पोस्ट करें । जिसको रिचार्ज नही मिला वो भी अपनी समस्या यहाँ लिखें ।

----------


## mahaanindia

100 रु. का रिचार्ज और हो गया

----------


## mahaanindia

http://MERARECHARGE.TK
मुफ़्त रिचार्ज प्राप्त कराने के लिये जानकारी से भरी एक और साइट । यहाँ से जानकारी प्राप्त करें । 
- http://MERARECHARGE.TK

----------


## rajsun

महान भाई  बहुत बहुत धन्यवाद दोस्त, मैंने मेरा recharge कर लिया है ,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,

----------


## AVF0001

LOGO KO BEVKUF BANANE KA NAYA TARIK ACCHA HAI, IS KARYA KO WAHI KAR SKTA HAI JO BILKUL FOKTIYA HO, AUR JISKE PASS KOI KAM DHANDA NAHI HO

----------


## AVF0001

> मित्रो, मेरी 100 रु. की रिचार्ज और हो गया किसी अन्य को रिचार्ज मिला हो तो कृपया यहाँ पोस्ट करें । जिसको रिचार्ज नही मिला वो भी अपनी समस्या यहाँ लिखें ।


_AAP KHUD HI KAH RAHE HO KI MERA RECHARGE HO GAYA AUR APNI KHUD KI SITE KA NAM DEKAR SADSYO KO BAHAKA RAHE HO,, MAHANINDIA 

NIYAMAK JI DHYAN DE YE EK TARAH KA VIGYAPAN HAI  .TK KA_

----------


## mahaanindia

> _AAP KHUD HI KAH RAHE HO KI MERA RECHARGE HO GAYA AUR APNI KHUD KI SITE KA NAM DEKAR SADSYO KO BAHAKA RAHE HO,, MAHANINDIA 
> 
> NIYAMAK JI DHYAN DE YE EK TARAH KA VIGYAPAN HAI  .TK KA_


सबसे पहले तो आप हिन्दी मे लिखें मित्र । और यह कोई प्रचार नही है । सच मे रिचार्ज प्राप्त करने का इससे अच्छा तरिका इंटरनेट पर मैने कही नही देखा । और दोस्तो अब मेरे पास वो तरीका है जिससे बिना मैसेज के मुझे रोज 1 रू. प्राप्त होता है । यदि किसी को रोज 1 रू. प्राप्त करना हो और उपरोक्त साइट समझ में नही आई हो तो फ़ोरम पर मुझे अपना और दे और अपने अकाउंट में रोज एक रु. की कमाई होते देखें । वैसे भी आपका अकाउंट कोई कमाई दे नही रहा ?? जिसको विश्वास हो वो करें वरना रोज 50 मैसेज करे ? एक साथ 50 मैसेज करने वाली साइट का लिंक जानने के लिये pm करें । मेरे स्वयं के इस साइट पर 35 अकाउंट है ।

----------


## Princek

दोस्त बिना SMS भेजे 1रू कैसे आता है वो बताओ और वह कौऩ-सा साइट है

----------


## Princek

ultoo.com पर भी क्या एक साथ 50 sms भेंज सकते हैं

----------


## PRAVIN74

मेरे पास भी एक साइट है तो मे उसे भी आपलोगो के लिए पोस्ट कर देता हू यह साइट मुझे अछी लगती है क्यूकी इसमे एक लिंक खोलने पेर 1 $ मिलते हा .

http://iearn123.com/ref.php?page=act%2Fref&invcod=59218

http://earn4refer.com/ref.php?page=act/ref&invcod=470
http://earn4refer.com/ref.php?page=act/ref&invcod=470

----------


## ravi chacha

http://earn4refer.com/ref.php?page=act/ref&invcod=536


हा हा हा अभी मेने भी किया है 4 $  प्राप्त किये है

----------


## ravi chacha

http://earn4refer.com/ref.php?page=act/ref&invcod=536
अभी मेने भी किया है 9 $ प्राप्त किये है

----------


## "Hamsafar+"

> http://earn4refer.com/ref.php?page=act/ref&invcod=536
> अभी मेने भी किया है 9 $ प्राप्त किये है


बधाई हो चाचा जी !!!!!!

----------


## "Hamsafar+"

http://earn4refer.com/ref.php?page=act/ref&invcod=607

 दोस्तों यहाँ पर भी आओ और डॉलर कमाओ !

----------


## PRAVIN74

दोस्तो किसी को पसंद आया हो तो एक बार ज़रूर खोले

http://iearn123.com/ref.php?page=act%2Fref&invcod=59218

http://earn4refer.com/ref.php?page=act/ref&invcod=470
http://earn4refer.com/ref.php?page=act/ref&invcod=470

----------


## ravi chacha

US$ 10  हो गया मेरा 
http://earn4refer.com/ref.php?page=act/ref&invcod=536

----------


## PRAVIN74

मेरा 16 $ हो गया 
http://iearn123.com/ref.php?page=act%2Fref&invcod=59218

http://earn4refer.com/ref.php?page=act/ref&invcod=470
http://earn4refer.com/ref.php?page=act/ref&invcod=470

----------


## "Hamsafar+"

> http://earn4refer.com/ref.php?page=act/ref&invcod=607
> 
>  दोस्तों यहाँ पर भी आओ और डॉलर कमाओ !


मेरे १७ हो गए .... हहहहा

----------


## ravi chacha

US$ 11  हो गया मेरा 
http://earn4refer.com/ref.php?page=act/ref&invcod=536

----------


## "Hamsafar+"

> US$ 11  हो गया मेरा 
> http://earn4refer.com/ref.php?page=act/ref&invcod=536


जहाँ तक में स्समझ रहा हूँ ये बेकार है क्योंकि ......... चाहोतो २० होने के बाद समझ जाओगे ....

----------


## ravi chacha

> जहाँ तक में स्समझ रहा हूँ ये बेकार है क्योंकि ......... चाहोतो २० होने के बाद समझ जाओगे ....


ये तो हमें भी पता है भाई लेकिन मनोरंजन  करने में क्या हर्ज है

----------


## indoree

> US$ 11  हो गया मेरा 
> http://earn4refer.com/ref.php?page=act/ref&invcod=536


जब सौ पुरे हो जाये तो मेरे अकाउंट में जमा करा देना....

----------


## "Hamsafar+"

मेरे मोबाइल से ४० रुपये कट गए ...................................
क्या फालतू लिंक दिया है...
कभी फ्री में कुछ मिलता है... मैं ही वेवकूफ था जो इस लिंक को उपयोग किया !
२० डालर होने के बाद आगे की प्रोसेस भी देखें दोस्तों !

कृपया फोरम प्रबंधन ध्यान दें !

----------


## "Hamsafar+"

*पहला चित्र दर्शाता है की आपने कितने डालर कमाए ....................

यहाँ पर हम लोग बहुत खुस हुए वाह इतने जल्दी इतना पैसा !
*

----------


## satya_anveshi

सभी सदस्यों से अनुरोध है कि कृपया भ्रामक जानकारी न दें, ऐसी जानकारी भी न दें जिससे किसी को नुकसान हो सकता हो।
किसी भी ट्रिक को अपनी स्वयं की रिस्क पर ही आजमाएँ, हुए नुकसान के लिए फोरम जिम्मेदार नहीं होगा।
अपना संपर्क सूत्र सोच समझकर ही किसी अन्य सदस्य को दें।

----------


## "Hamsafar+"

*अब आप जैसे ही यहाँ क्लिक करेंगे आपको निम्न औप्सन मिलेंगे ........ जहाँ किसी पे भी आपको क्लिक करना पड़ेगा ...
और इसके बाद वह आपसे एयरटेल का मोबाइल नंबर माँगा जायेगा .... बस इसके बाद इतनी सारी  सर्विस आपके मोबाइल पे आ जाएँगी और मोबाइल का बेलेन्स ..... बल्ले बल्ले हो जायेगा !*

----------


## "Hamsafar+"

> मेरे पास भी एक साइट है तो मे उसे भी आपलोगो के लिए पोस्ट कर देता हू यह साइट मुझे अछी लगती है क्यूकी इसमे एक लिंक खोलने पेर 1 $ मिलते हा .
> 
> http://iearn123.com/ref.php?page=act%2Fref&invcod=59218
> 
> http://earn4refer.com/ref.php?page=act/ref&invcod=470
> http://earn4refer.com/ref.php?page=act/ref&invcod=470


*कृपया फोरम प्रबंधन ध्यान दें !*

----------


## "Hamsafar+"

> सभी सदस्यों से अनुरोध है कि कृपया भ्रामक जानकारी न दें, ऐसी जानकारी भी न दें जिससे किसी को नुकसान हो सकता हो।
> किसी भी ट्रिक को अपनी स्वयं की रिस्क पर ही आजमाएँ, हुए नुकसान के लिए फोरम जिम्मेदार नहीं होगा।
> अपना संपर्क सूत्र सोच समझकर ही किसी अन्य सदस्य को दें।


*नियामक महोदय अब २०० रुपये भी गए... सदस्य पर क्या कार्यवाही हो आप सभी सोचें !*

----------


## ravi chacha

> *नियामक महोदय अब २०० रुपये भी गए... सदस्य पर क्या कार्यवाही हो आप सभी सोचें !*


central 141  में भी लुट गया मरगया १५० रु    का चुना लग गया

----------


## "Hamsafar+"

> ये तो हमें भी पता है भाई लेकिन मनोरंजन  करने में क्या हर्ज है


मनोरंजन अच्छी बात है... पर गलत और भ्रामक जानकारी देने का तात्पर्य ?????
मैं तो प्रबंधन से अनुरोध करूँगा की इस लिंक को देने वाले को आजीवन प्रतिबन्ध लगाना चाहिए

----------


## ravi chacha

> मित्रा इस लिंक को अपने अपनी मर्ज़ी से खोला था इसमे मेरी क्या ग़लती है


लिंक तो आप ने दिया था 
और आप की बजहा से मेरा १५० रु का बेलेंस कट गया .....

----------


## PRAVIN74

> मनोरंजन अच्छी बात है... पर गलत और भ्रामक जानकारी देने का तात्पर्य ?????
> मैं तो प्रबंधन से अनुरोध करूँगा की इस लिंक को देने वाले को आजीवन प्रतिबन्ध लगाना चाहिए


मित्रा इस लिंक को अपने अपनी मर्ज़ी से खोला था इसमे मेरी क्या ग़लती है

----------


## ravi chacha

> मित्रा इस लिंक को अपने अपनी मर्ज़ी से खोला था इसमे मेरी क्या ग़लती है


लिंक आप ने नहीं दिया होता तो १५०रु  का चुना नहीं लगता

----------


## "Hamsafar+"

> मित्रा इस लिंक को अपने अपनी मर्ज़ी से खोला था इसमे मेरी क्या ग़लती है


तो क्या आप कुछ भी यहाँ देंगे किसी भी प्रकार का लिंक... एक हजार प्रतिशत गलती आपकी है.. आपके लिंक से फोरम के मित्र अपना कितना पैसा बर्बाद कर चुके है.... भ्रामक जानकारी देने का अधिकार किसने दिया आपको !

----------


## Munneraja

किसी भी गलत प्रकार का लिंक मत दीजिए 
एवं 
किसी भी लिंक का प्रयोग अपने विवेक पर कीजिये 
भली भाँती देख परख लीजिए 
नुक्सान भी हो सकता है

----------


## satya_anveshi

> मेरे पास भी एक साइट है तो मे उसे भी आपलोगो के लिए पोस्ट कर देता हू यह साइट मुझे अछी लगती है क्यूकी इसमे एक लिंक खोलने पेर 1 $ मिलते हा .
> 
> http://iearn123.com/ref.php?page=act%2Fref&invcod=59218
> 
> http://earn4refer.com/ref.php?page=act/ref&invcod=470
> http://earn4refer.com/ref.php?page=act/ref&invcod=470





> http://earn4refer.com/ref.php?page=act/ref&invcod=536
> 
> 
> हा हा हा अभी मेने भी किया है 4 $  प्राप्त किये है





> http://earn4refer.com/ref.php?page=act/ref&invcod=607
> 
>  दोस्तों यहाँ पर भी आओ और डॉलर कमाओ !





> दोस्तो किसी को पसंद आया हो तो एक बार ज़रूर खोले
> 
> http://iearn123.com/ref.php?page=act%2Fref&invcod=59218
> 
> http://earn4refer.com/ref.php?page=act/ref&invcod=470
> http://earn4refer.com/ref.php?page=act/ref&invcod=470





> मेरा 16 $ हो गया 
> http://iearn123.com/ref.php?page=act%2Fref&invcod=59218
> 
> http://earn4refer.com/ref.php?page=act/ref&invcod=470
> http://earn4refer.com/ref.php?page=act/ref&invcod=470


चेतावनी:-
सदस्य ऊपर दिए गए लिंक में से कोई भी लिंक न खोलें, मोबाइल में बैलेंस जुड़ने की बजाय कम हो सकता है।



> मेरे मोबाइल से ४० रुपये कट गए ...................................
> क्या फालतू लिंक दिया है...
> कभी फ्री में कुछ मिलता है... मैं ही वेवकूफ था जो इस लिंक को उपयोग किया !
> २० डालर होने के बाद आगे की प्रोसेस भी देखें दोस्तों !
> 
> कृपया फोरम प्रबंधन ध्यान दें !





> *अब आप जैसे ही यहाँ क्लिक करेंगे आपको निम्न औप्सन मिलेंगे ........ जहाँ किसी पे भी आपको क्लिक करना पड़ेगा ...
> और इसके बाद वह आपसे एयरटेल का मोबाइल नंबर माँगा जायेगा .... बस इसके बाद इतनी सारी  सर्विस आपके मोबाइल पे आ जाएँगी और मोबाइल का बेलेन्स ..... बल्ले बल्ले हो जायेगा !*





> *नियामक महोदय अब २०० रुपये भी गए... सदस्य पर क्या कार्यवाही हो आप सभी सोचें !*





> central 141  में भी लुट गया मरगया १५० रु    का चुना लग गया





> मित्रा इस लिंक को अपने अपनी मर्ज़ी से खोला था इसमे मेरी क्या ग़लती है

----------

